# Oil Level Too High



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey All,

I've been meaning to post this question for a while (better late than never):

The dipstick on my 00 540iT is showing that there is too much oil in the crankcase - the level is about an eighth of an inch over the 'full' line on the dipstick . Is this harmful to the engine? Should I drain a little? Crevier performed the last oil change - I haven't added oil since. :dunno:

Thank You,
Mark


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

If you drive 'normally,' this amount should be fine, unless the M62 has some specific issue I'm not aware of. If you drive around at 5000rpm all day, I'd worry a bit about possibly foaming up the oil.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Kaz said:


> If you drive 'normally,' this amount should be fine, unless the M62 has some specific issue I'm not aware of. If you drive around at 5000rpm all day, I'd worry a bit about possibly foaming up the oil.


Hey Kaz,

What happens if the oil foams? It comes out through the breather, yeah? Does it lose it's lubricating qualities?

Mark


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

That is a pretty normal oil level from my experience. I think the amount of oil specified for our engines, with a filter change, is 7.9 qts so I just dump in 8 qts. That places the oil a little above the fill line. I know that the BMW dealer who serviced the car before I bought it did the same. It won't hurt a thing to have a little extra oil in the crank case. I can't think of why that would make the oil foam at all. You are more likely to get foaming with low oil levels. Does it loose it's lubrication qualities when oil foams? Yes and no. While it is foaming it is full of air and can't be properly pumped throughout the engine. Once the air goes out of it it goes back to near normal condition. But as I said, you don't have to worry about that in your case. 

I know a good professional mechanic who makes sure the oil in his car is at least at the fill line when HOT. Admittedly it's an Audi but it has been running well for a long time (it's an Audi 4000).


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Tahoe said:


> That is a pretty normal oil level from my experience. I think the amount of oil specified for our engines, with a filter change, is 7.9 qts so I just dump in 8 qts. That places the oil a little above the fill line. I know that the BMW dealer who serviced the car before I bought it did the same. It won't hurt a thing to have a little extra oil in the crank case. I can't think of why that would make the oil foam at all. You are more likely to get foaming with low oil levels.
> 
> I know a good professional mechanic who makes sure the oil in his car is at least at the fill line when HOT. Admittedly it's an Audi but it has been running well for a long time (it's an Audi 4000).


Thanks Tahoe 

An Audi 4000 that's still on the road? Wow, he must be a great mechanic.

-Mark


----------

